# Pregnant doe with paralysis of hind end...



## lymandaddy (Aug 26, 2003)

I have a fainting doe (1st kidder) due in about a month. About five days ago, we noticed she was a bit wobbly in the back end. We went out of town for Thanksgiving and when we returned, all the girls were outside grazing and "Hershey" was out, but basically sitting down on her back end. When we approached her, she was able to get up, but could not run away. It is like her back end is just giving out on her. She is eating, drinking and pooping normal. She looks good in the face and seems pretty content now that I am babying her. However, I am pretty concerned about the weakness in her back legs. She'll stand, but when she tries to go faster than a slow walk, they just give out. I called my vet but he was on "holiday" and was kind of crabby at me for calling. He suggested calcium could be the culprit or possibly worms. I wormed her when I got off the phone and that was Friday. No change since then. She still hobbles out to graze and keeps up with the herd the best she can. Could it be the babies pinching a nerve? Could it be something worse? Any suggestions? Thanks!!


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

It could be a pinched nerve but not necessarily. 

sounds nutritional to me. 
Are you in a selenium deficient area? White muscle disease can cause this. Selenium & Vit E work in conjuction with each other. 

Pregnancy Toxemia comes to mind also.
HF


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

I did have a doe experience this a couple years ago. It was the kids pinching something, or maybe a butting injury - we opted not to xray though. It progressed and worsened along with her pregnancy until she could not stand unassisted. For the last two weeks, I rigged a sling in her pen so she could stand during the day, she kidded (in the sling) with no problem, and the paralysis disappeared within 12 hours of kidding. Never did figure it out.. vet would have liked to have done xrays. She did hobble around for a few weeks because of the inactivity, but went on to be shown that summer and in subsequent kiddings had no problem. It could have been an injury, she was in with some tough old does.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I had a heavily pregnant doe who limped badly and didn't want to walk much toward the end. After delivery she was fine. Could be a kid is pressing against a nerve.


----------



## PygmyLover (Oct 12, 2006)

that is a sign of milk fever. From a book I have:

Milk fever is caused by a low blood calcium. It is rare in goats but it can occure just prior to or in the first few weeks after delivory. Clinical signs develope abruptly. The doe becomes stiff and uncoordinated with teh rear legs being more severely affected. She will develop muscle temors, wekness and apprehension. Eventually she will lie on her chest, unable to rise, wiht her head exteneded forward and hindlegs extended backwards. Paralysis, coma and death follows. The body temperature remains normal or low throughout this process.

Treatment is calcium given slowly intravenously. If the doe is diagnosed early in the course of the disease, give calcium Subcutaneously. GOats are very sensitive to calcium.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a doe who did this, it was milk fever. You can give her oral calcium CMPK Gel or there is a liquid too. I would also give her B complex and nutra-drench. You should act quickly, this is serious. Be sure to watch this doe on future kiddings, mine still needs extra calcium when she freshens. 

Christy


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You didnt say what you wormed her with. Keep in mind some wormers arent safe for use on pregnant animals


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Before kidding it is hypocalcemia, and although giving her oral calcium is not going to hurt her, you would want to give it injected in a severe enough case to cause her going down in her rear end. After kidding it is milkfever.

She would have a subnormal temp and by now be dead. She also would not be eating anything. The first sign is a doe walking with her toes dragging little trails in the dirt, then to not being able to get up and down, not eating, if milking there is no milk and she won't jump up on them milkstand...if left she goes down and dies of pnemonia or whatever other problems happen at your farm, and without energy and a large litter is diagnosed with ketosis..we have several really good Sue Reith articles on this on our goatkeeping101 site at dairygoatinfo.com

I would bet it's a pinched nerve (or injury) for her to be getting around as well as she is, for this to not have progressed into more. This time of year I would also worry about menengial worm, but that also would have progressed. If you did worm her with Ivermectin I would give her another dose subq..1cc per 33 pounds, and yes it is going to sting. Other than menengial worm I don't know other worms that would cause her to go down in her rear end without other signs of anemia and weakness and diarrhea and death. There are no wormers that would cause problems in a doe this far along in her pregnancy. Let us know how she does. Vicki


----------



## lymandaddy (Aug 26, 2003)

She is still eating, drinking and pooping normal. She is managing to keep up with the herd but she is locked in the birthing room at night. This morning we drew blood and my vet is checking her calcium levels. No coughing, runny nose or any sign of her being sick. I will let you know what our vet says. Thanks everyone, I'm hoping it is just a pinched nerve.


----------



## lymandaddy (Aug 26, 2003)

Her blood came back with normal levels. We are going with a pinched nerve theory and with one month to go, I am afraid it will only get worse unless the babies get moved around. She is already quite big. Thanks.


----------

